# Blob Archery Targets for sale



## KenH6079 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have blob archery targets for sale. These targets are the best I have ever shot. Have had mine for 5 years and have not shot through it yet. I live in the town that makes these targets and can get a unlimited supply of them. They will sell for $60 plus the cost of shipping which is around $65. Or you can pick them up if you ever make your way to North Gerogia. Call Ken 706-847-6733.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a spider target now how is arrow removal compared to the spider???


----------



## KenH6079 (Jul 15, 2010)

They are very simular in density. The only difference is the spyder target has a mesh front an mine is a smooth target.
Never shot a spyder target just seen them so i cant really compare. I just know i have a yellow jacket target and the blob outlast the yellowjacket 10 to 1.


----------



## KenH6079 (Jul 15, 2010)

the removal on the blob is very easy.


----------

